# Truck toppers



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a quad cab dakota with a cab high bed. I want to get a high cap/topper (above the cab) anyone own one or know where I can get one. Ive checked allot of the major dealers.

Thanks-


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Ebay ?*

Do a search on Ebay, just make sure to tighten your search to 100 miles or how ever far you are willing to drive. 

Fishhook


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*searchin'*

I have a Tacoma now, had a Dakota before. I looked around alot for shells for my trucks on e-bay, craigslist, triangle trader, newspaper and I could find tops that would match up to full size trucks pretty easy, but I never could come across one that would fit up to my truck. Never did buy one for the 'kota, but I finally bought a Leer top for my Tacoma. It was pricy, but it was and is still a great purchase for me for fishing at the OBX. Check out the online auctions and you may get lucky. If not, go with the Leer. It's well made and looks good on my truck. I've got the Thule rack on top with the ski carriers to transport my rods down to the Point from home. That's a good option to have IMO.


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Another place*

Another thing to do is to look around at used car lots, they take toppers off most trucks, and stick them out back. I bought several that way years ago for my 83 Toyota. 

Eyes pilled

Fishhook


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Keep an eye on craigslist 
I bought a cap for my Mazda extended cab pick up on there for 75.00 in near mint condition.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a topper already on my Dakota.

My delima is that I want one that is higher then the cab for a quadcab dakota. I know all that these companies do not sell them for the quad cab. Snugtop, Leonard, ARE, Century, and LEER. However Ive been told that there are some lesser known companies out there that do.

Ive scoured through ebay and craigslist well. Heck, If I could find a used one, I would just like to trade.


----------



## 4X4FOREVER (Nov 18, 2007)

I bet this is what your are looking for.









I had to custom order it from a ARE dealer. It was a commercial grade topper. I have seen them on toyota tacomas so I would think you could get one for the dakota.

Camp sure is easy to set up now. lol!


----------

